# معا لحوار هادف



## واحد لا شريك له (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تكون بدايه لحوار هادف:اولا اذا كان فعلا المسيح هو كلمة الله فى جسد انسان بمعنى ان الله تجسد فى صورة انسان فمن الذى كان فى السماء طوال فترة حياة يسوع على الارض.


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 يناير 2010)

عذرا ، يا اخي الفاضل 

هذا القسم ليس للحوارات ، هو لطرح سؤال عن العقيدة المسيحية لمن لا يعرفها ونحن نعطي الاجابة .
الحوارات المسيحية لها قسم آخر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60

على ان تناقش من خلال الكتاب المقدس ، ويكون لديك معرفة بالعقيدة المسيحية ليست بالقليلة 
لان النقاش في قسم الرد على الشبهات لا يتم بناء على ( شبهات سمعتها او قرأتها ) بل عن ما قرأته في الكتاب بنفسك ، وتكون قادرا على استمرار الحوار فيه .

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

هوا برضه في السما 

ما نزلش منها يعني

لان الله يقدر يتجسد و يفضل في السما لانه بمجرد ما يفكر بس انه يتجسد بيتم مع فارق التشبيه

هوا في السما و الارض و كل حته و مالي الكون زي ما قال داوود في مزموره(
1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ يَا رَبُّ قَدِ  اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي. 
2 أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي.  فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. 
3 مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ  وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ. 
4 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي  إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. 
5* مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ  قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ. *
6 عَجِيبَةٌ هَذِهِ  الْمَعْرِفَةُ فَوْقِي. ارْتَفَعَتْ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا. 
7* أَيْنَ  أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ *
8 *إِنْ  صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي  الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. *
*9 إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ  وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ *
10* فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي  يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ*. 
11* فَقُلْتُ: [إِنَّمَا الظُّلْمَةُ  تَغْشَانِي]. فَاللَّيْلُ يُضِيءُ حَوْلِي!* 
12 الظُّلْمَةُ أَيْضاً لاَ  تُظْلِمُ لَدَيْكَ وَاللَّيْلُ مِثْلَ النَّهَارِ يُضِيءُ. كَالظُّلْمَةِ  هَكَذَا النُّورُ.)


داوود هنا بيقول لو روحت السما هلاقيك و لو نزلت الهاويه هلاقيك و لو روحت اقصي الارض هلاقيك برضه

يعني الله في كل مكان و في كل حته في نفس الوقت

سوري يعني حاشا لله انه يكون راجل قاعد علي كرسي بيبص عالسما من فوق 

مره برضه اتنين اعرفهم اتناقشوا واحد قال للتاني الله في كل مكان

راح قايله دا خطا بشع لان الله علي العرش في السما

يعني ايه يعني علي العرش في السما و بيبص من فوق

منتهي التحديد لربنا

بالظبط زي الفكره الوثنيه القائله انه ربنا ساب السما و نزل تحت

ربنا فوق في السما و موحد قوته بالتجسد الي اتجسده 

مالي الجسد عالاخر و هوا في نفس الوقت فوق

مش انتوا بتقولوا الله لا يعجزه شئ

اهو لا يعجزه شئ فعلا

مثل تاني

عندك اشارات الموبايل ماليه مصر و الاثير بتاعها

بمجرد ما تركب شريحه بتستقبل الاشارات الي ماليه الكون و بيتحسد فيها قدره الاتصال

هل الشريحه اتحشر فيها كل الاشاره

ساعتها هتبقي ليك لوحدك و محدش يستقبل ههههههههه

( «تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللَّهِ. )


ارجو ان دا يكون فادك و لن ازيد في الجدل 

قولت ما عندي و خلاص

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (15 يناير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تكون بدايه لحوار هادف:اولا اذا كان فعلا المسيح هو كلمة الله فى جسد انسان بمعنى ان الله تجسد فى صورة انسان فمن الذى كان فى السماء طوال فترة حياة يسوع على الارض.


 
*هل تعتقد بأن الله محدود ؟؟*
*الله في كل مكان وزمان وفي نفس الوقت ...*
*يمكنه ان يكون في مصر واستراليا في وقت واحد*
*وكذلك يمكنه ان يكون في الارض والسماء في وقت واحد *
*وفي الجسد وخارج الجسد في وقت واحد ...*
*عليك بالإطلاع اكثر واكثر وقراءة الإنجيل قراءة واعية ...*
*ربنا يهديك ...*


----------



## Kiril (15 يناير 2010)

لماذا تعتقد ان الله محدود , فعند تجسده لم يكن بكامل قدرته ؟


----------



## Twin (15 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


new_man قال:


> عذرا ، يا اخي الفاضل
> 
> هذا القسم ليس للحوارات ، هو لطرح سؤال عن العقيدة المسيحية لمن لا يعرفها ونحن نعطي الاجابة .
> الحوارات المسيحية لها قسم آخر
> ...


 
*ويعد هذا أضيف .......*
*ياليتك تبحث قبل أن تسأل *
*أبحث في هذا القسم جداً وستجد ما تريد ............. شكراً جبيبي نيو مان*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (15 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> عذرا ، يا اخي الفاضل
> 
> هذا القسم ليس للحوارات ، هو لطرح سؤال عن العقيدة المسيحية لمن لا يعرفها ونحن نعطي الاجابة .
> الحوارات المسيحية لها قسم آخر
> ...



أنا اسف يا نيو مان .. بس ضدقنى الاستاذ طحبوش هو اللى دلنى على انى  افتح موضوع جديد  واطرح فى سؤالى ده لما غلطت وحطيته فى مكان غير مناسب ليه بالمنتدى قبل كده ... تقبل اسفى


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (15 يناير 2010)

Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> *ويعد هذا أضيف .......*
> ...



شكرا twin ع اهتمامك ولكن انا أريد أن  أسال بعض الاسئلة الفطرية والمنطقية التى تطرأ فى بالى
حتى اذا بدأت مطالعة الانجيل او احد الموضوعات للعقيدة المسيحية اكون قد فهمت المفاتيح الاساسية ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> أنا اسف يا نيو مان .. بس ضدقنى الاستاذ طحبوش هو اللى دلنى على انى افتح موضوع جديد واطرح فى سؤالى ده لما غلطت وحطيته فى مكان غير مناسب ليه بالمنتدى قبل كده ... تقبل اسفى


 
شكرا اخي على تفهمك ، واعتذارك مقبول 
نتمني ان تقضي معنا وقتا مفيدا في المنتدى لتتعرف على الايمان المسيحي الحقيقي من مصادره 

الرب يملأ عقلك وقلبك سلاما وحكمة للفهم .


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (15 يناير 2010)

اشكركم ع اهتمامكم ولكنى سأنقل الموضوع الى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60
كما اشار على الاخ نيو مان ............... شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> اشكركم ع اهتمامكم ولكنى سأنقل الموضوع الى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60
> كما اشار على الاخ نيو مان ............... شكرا مرة اخرى


 
الاخ الفاضل ( واحد ) 

هل قرأت اجابات الاخوة على سؤالك هنا ووجدت انها غير كافية وتريد مزيد من الحوار عن سؤالك الاول ؟؟


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (15 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ( واحد )
> 
> هل قرأت اجابات الاخوة على سؤالك هنا ووجدت انها غير كافية وتريد مزيد من الحوار عن سؤالك الاول ؟؟




نعم اخى الفاضل لدى مزيد من الاسئلة ولكن هل اطرحها هنا ام فى المكان الذى نصحتنى به


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

*يا عزيزى ركز فى الكلام
قال الأخ الفاضل نيو مان *




> * هل قرأت اجابات الاخوة على سؤالك هنا ووجدت انها غير كافية وتريد مزيد من الحوار عن سؤالك الاول ؟؟*



*فقلت انت*



> نعم اخى الفاضل لدى* مزيد من الاسئلة* ولكن هل اطرحها هنا ام فى المكان الذى نصحتنى به


*
نكرر 

حول نفس السؤال*​


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



واحد لا شريك له قال:


> شكرا twin ع اهتمامك ولكن انا أريد أن أسال بعض الاسئلة الفطرية والمنطقية التى تطرأ فى بالى
> حتى اذا بدأت مطالعة الانجيل او احد الموضوعات للعقيدة المسيحية اكون قد فهمت المفاتيح الاساسية ....


 
*أوك أخي*​*عامة أي أسئلة أسئلة فطرية فلتسألها هنا لا مانع *
*مادامت لا تدخل تخت بند المجادلة مادمت تسأل لخلاصك فنحن معك *​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اولا:اشكر كل من اهتم باٍسئلتى و عذرا لطرحى الموضوع ثم عدم مشاركتى فيه وتركه وذلك لظروخ خارجة عن ارادتى فى الفترة السابقة ....
*ثانيا : مع احترامى لك ولكن عندما قلت اسئلة فطرية فأنا اقصد منكم التعقيب على اسئلتى اذا تكرمتم ثم نتاقش سويا فيها ...... 
*ثالثا : نعم الى هنا نكتفى بهذه الاجوبة للاعضاء الكرام على هذا السوال لتناقش فيها وبعد ذلك نرى مايمكن فعله .....


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

هل نبدأ ام هناك رأى أخر ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2010)

> نكتفى بهذه الاجوبة للاعضاء الكرام على هذا السوال لتناقش فيها وبعد ذلك نرى مايمكن فعله .....


هل فهمت الان ان الله لا يحده مكان .. 
مثال بسيط .. غرفة بها شباك .. 
فالنور الالهى يعبر داخل الغرفة .. ولا تحده الغرفة ... مش كده ..؟؟

كذلك اللاهوت مع ناسوت المسيح .. ف الناسوت لا يحد لاهوت الله الكامل غير المحدود الموجود فى كل مكان

مرحب باسئلتك ان كنت من محبى استخدام العقل


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل فهمت الان ان الله لا يحده مكان ..
> مثال بسيط .. غرفة بها شباك ..
> فالنور الالهى يعبر داخل الغرفة .. ولا تحده الغرفة ... مش كده ..؟؟
> 
> ...



يا استاذ عبد الملك لا تتسرع وتفرح وتعتقد ان انا اقتنعت كل ماقصدته ان الى هنا نكتفى من الاجوبة حتى نتناقش فيها جواب جواب  ..... ربنا يهدى الجميع لما فيه خير .
ونبتدى بمشاركتك اللى بتؤكد ان المسيح نبى وليس رب وليست له ألوهية  لسبب بسيط لمثال الشباك ما الذى دخل جزء بسيط من الضوء فى الخارج ولكن هل دخل الضوء كله ؟؟ بالطبع لأ  لان لو دخل الضوء كله  ستظلم الدنيا بالخارج  .. نطبق المثال
 1* جزء من الضوء = روح المسيح البشرية اللى هى الروح اللى موجودة فى كل واحد فينا
2* الضوء خارج الغرفة هو الله سبحانه العلى العظيم .
3* بما ان الضوء كله لم يدخل الغرفة "لم تحل روح الله الكاملة تجل وعلى  فى المسيح " اذن المسيح ماهو الا بشر عادى له نفس بشرية ويأتيه الوحى من الله ويؤيد بالمعجزات من عندالله ولكن ليس هو من يصنعها .
لأن لو طبقنا نظرية الشباك سيكون المسيح اله منقوص وسيكون هناك إلهان واحد كامل الالوهية فى السماء وواحد به جزء من الالوهية على الارض  وهذا يجعلنى انتبه لسؤال جديد لن اطرحه حت انتهى من مناقشة مشاركات جميع الاعضاء بالموضوع .
وشكرا لاهتمامك...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2010)

> يا استاذ عبد الملك لا تتسرع وتفرح وتعتقد ان انا اقتنعت كل ماقصدته ان الى هنا نكتفى من الاجوبة حتى نتناقش فيها جواب جواب ..... ربنا يهدى الجميع لما فيه خير .


هل وجدتنى تسرعت وفرحت.. طب اتسرعت ازاى.. وفرحت ازاى ؟؟؟



> لمثال الشباك ما الذى دخل جزء بسيط من الضوء فى الخارج ولكن هل دخل الضوء كله ؟؟ بالطبع لأ لان لو دخل الضوء كله ستظلم الدنيا بالخارج .. نطبق المثال
> 1* جزء من الضوء = روح المسيح البشرية اللى هى الروح اللى موجودة فى كل واحد فينا
> 2* الضوء خارج الغرفة هو الله سبحانه العلى العظيم .
> 3* بما ان الضوء كله لم يدخل الغرفة "لم تحل روح الله الكاملة تجل وعلى فى المسيح " اذن المسيح ماهو الا بشر عادى له نفس بشرية ويأتيه الوحى من الله ويؤيد بالمعجزات من عندالله ولكن ليس هو من يصنعها .
> ...


معلش معلش ... نشرح بالراحة خالص ...

هذا مجرد مثال ... لتوضيح شئ واحد فقط .. ان الغرفة لا تحد النور .. وهكذا فالجسد المحدود لا يحد اللاهوت غير المحدود ... وهذا كان الرد على سؤالك الاساسى الساذج ( من كان يحكم الارض ان كان المسيح هو الله ؟؟)


علشان نلخص الموضوع .. 
ممكن تفهمنى .. 
1-ازاى اله الاسلام استوى على العرش .. 
هل معنى كده انه مش موجود بره العرش .. اذن اله الاسلام محدود جدا .. وغير موجود خارج العرش ....... ولا يعتبر اله ..
2-كيف كلم الله موسى من الشجرة فى القران .. وهل هذا معناه ان الله لم يكن ايضا فى السماء ولم يحكم الكون فى هذا الوقت ؟؟؟
يا ريت تكون صادق مع نفسك ولا تكون ازدواجى المعاير


اما لو مش عايز امثلة ( انا حاسس ان الامثلة بتتعبك )
نتكلم فى الايات احسن .. عايز ايات تثبت ان المسيح معنا فى كل مكان وزمان ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب ركز فى الايات ديه


1- معنا فى كل مكان 
Matt 18:20 
لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ». ​ 

2- معنا فى كل زمان
اولا كان معنا .. من قبل ان يكون الله قد تجسد فى المسيح ..​John 8:58 
قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
طبعا مش هاقولك ( انا كائن ) .. اصلها منين فى العهد القديم .. لان الموضوع هيكون صعب عليك .. ​

ثانيا معنا بعد ان تجسد فى المسيح .. والى الابد​​
Matt 28:20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

يا استاذ عبد الملك : 
*اولا : انا اسف اذا كنت ضايقتك بكلمة فرحت واتسرعت وانا مكنتش اقصد بيها حاجة ...
*ثانيا :سيادتك مردتش الرد المنطقى اللى يبطل ويفند النقط اللى علقط عليها كل اللى سياتك كتابته انك كتبت تانى نفس الكلام اللى حضرتك كتبته فى المشاركة الاولى بمعنى انا عايز من حضرتك  اجابة تبطل برهانى رد متسلسل ع الكلام اللى انا كتبته تفند وتبطل كل نقطه من نقاطه
*ثالثا : الله يسامحك  ع وصف سؤالى بالساذج مع انك فى اول مشاركة ليك قولتلى مرحب باسئلتك
  ازاى اصبحت اسئلة ساذجة .
رابعا : ارجو عدم الاستشهاد بأيات من الانجيل وده برده حطبقه على نفسى مش حتشهد بحاجة من الانجيل او القران ليكو او عليكو احنا عايزيين مناقشتنا تكون بالمنطق ومنعملش زى سعيد صالح لما قال اعترض بقا ع كلام ربنا  ...  
* خامسا واخيرا : من فضلك ما تخرجش عن الموضوع الاساسى للسؤال الل بيدور حول صحة ألوهية المسيح 
 وأظن ده قانون من قوانيين المنتدى اللى بطالبونا اللى احنا نلتزم بيها ..

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> 3* بما ان الضوء كله لم يدخل الغرفة "لم تحل روح الله الكاملة تجل وعلى  فى المسيح "



*أولا : انبه ممنوع إعطاء تفسيراتك الشخصية ( هذا التحذير لو تجاوزته تحذف عضويتك فورا )
لنا مفسرون بعدد شعر رأسك ( إن لم تكن أصلع ) فلا تضع نفسك كواحد منهم 

ثانيا : 

*

> 3* بما ان الضوء كله لم يدخل الغرفة "لم تحل روح الله الكاملة تجل وعلى  فى المسيح "



مين اللى قال الكلام دة ؟؟؟

كل ملء اللاهوت

فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا
 (كو  2 :  9)​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

انت هنا فى منتدى مسيحى يحكمنا الكتاب المقدس

اما لو عايز منطقيا 
فسوف نختلف فى ابسط الأمور
مثلا انت بالنسبة لك منطقيا لا تقبل تجسد الله
اما انا ايضا منطقيا فأقبله ولا ارى فيه اى مشكلة

يبقى مين الفيصل هنا ؟؟؟

لو عايز تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس اهلا وسهلا

غير كدة هاتعرض نفسك لعقوبات​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> دخل جزء بسيط من الضوء فى الخارج ولكن هل دخل الضوء كله ؟؟



اللى دخل مش جزء بسيط 
اللى دخل هو ملء اللاهوت كله ومع ذلك لم تلاشى من الخارج

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> بالطبع لأ  لان لو دخل الضوء كله  ستظلم الدنيا بالخارج




هذا خطأ 

فأنه عندما نستقبل الإشارات الكهرومغناطيسية فى الجو
يستقبلها التليفون كاملة غير منقوصة ولكنه لا يمحيها من الوجود بل يأخذها آخر وآخر وآخر ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> 1* جزء من الضوء = روح المسيح البشرية اللى هى الروح اللى موجودة فى كل واحد فينا



مين اللى قال الكلام الغلط دة على محورين مش محور واحد ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> 2* الضوء خارج الغرفة هو الله سبحانه العلى العظيم .



إذا بفهمك الخاطئ 
الله محدود لأنه لم يكن فى الغرفة وبالتالى اصبح محدود بإستخراجه من الغرفة​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

انت لو عايز ادلة عل ىالوهية المسيح حرفية
انا موجود

بس لو عايز تتكلم وخلاص كلام خارج الكتاب المقدس 
هاتتعب اوى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2010)

> *ثانيا :سيادتك مردتش الرد المنطقى اللى يبطل ويفند النقط اللى علقط عليها كل اللى سياتك كتابته انك كتبت تانى نفس الكلام اللى حضرتك كتبته فى المشاركة الاولى بمعنى انا عايز من حضرتك اجابة تبطل برهانى رد متسلسل ع الكلام اللى انا كتبته تفند وتبطل كل نقطه من نقاطه


مثال للتوضيح جبت ..  فحضرتك للاسف .. مخدتش بالك من كلمة مثال او تجاهلتها .. وقعدت تدور على مخرج .. مع ان المثال هو لتوضيح شئ واحد .. ( هل تعرف عزيزى معنى كلمة مثال )

ايات من الكتاب المقدس  كمان جبت ..
عايز ايه تانى ؟؟؟


> *ثالثا : الله يسامحك ع وصف سؤالى بالساذج مع انك فى اول مشاركة ليك قولتلى مرحب باسئلتك
> ازاى اصبحت اسئلة ساذجة .


هذا لانك فهمت مغزى المثل البسيط .. واعدت تدور على مخرج .. واعدت تنخرب فى المثل .. مع ان المثل لتوضيح فكرة واحدة 


> رابعا : ارجو عدم الاستشهاد بأيات من الانجيل وده برده حطبقه على نفسى مش حتشهد بحاجة من الانجيل او القران ليكو او عليكو احنا عايزيين مناقشتنا تكون بالمنطق ومنعملش زى سعيد صالح لما قال اعترض بقا ع كلام ربنا ...


وهو حضرتك عرفت المسيح منين من بره الانجيل والقران .؟؟ 

الجزء السابق من ردك .. هو لتبيان شئ واحد .. هو انك لم تعرف كيف ترد 

1-ازاى اله الاسلام استوى على العرش .. 
هل معنى كده انه مش موجود بره العرش .. اذن اله الاسلام محدود جدا .. وغير موجود خارج العرش ....... ولا يعتبر اله ..
2-كيف كلم الله موسى من الشجرة فى القران .. وهل هذا معناه ان الله لم يكن ايضا فى السماء ولم يحكم الكون فى هذا الوقت ؟؟؟

يا ريت تكون صادق مع نفسك ولا تكون ازدواجى المعاير


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

*أولا : انبه ممنوع إعطاء تفسيراتك الشخصية ( هذا التحذير لو تجاوزته تحذف عضويتك فورا )
لنا مفسرون بعدد شعر رأسك ( إن لم تكن أصلع ) فلا تضع نفسك كواحد منهم 

ثانيا : 

*

مين اللى قال الكلام دة ؟؟؟

كل ملء اللاهوت

فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا
 (كو  2 :  9)​

استاذ مولكا :

اولا : دى مش تفسيرات شخصية دى تساؤلات ارجو الاجابة عليها  وعدم التعلل والتهديد
ومعلش اعذرنى انتا لما بتطلب منى انى مفسرش وإسال كأنك بتطلب منى انى اومن بالعقيدة كده وخلاص من غير ما افتنع بيها ..ازاى لازم الواحد يسأل مرة واتنين وتلاتة ومليون عشان يتأكد انه ع حق..
ثانيا : مقبولة منك حكاية الاصلع اذا كانت ع سبيل الدعابة .
ثالثا : كلامك يتناقد مع مثال الاستاذ عبد الملك فأنت تقول كل ملء اللاهوت بينما مثاله يؤكد على انه ليس كل ملء اللاهوت .. والذى تقوله هو فى حد ذاته شئ مربك  فاذا كان  فعلا روح يسوع هى روح الله الكاملة     قد حلت فى المسيح فمن الذى كان فى السماء عندما كان فى بطن امه السيدة مريم رضى الله عنها وكيف كان يحكم الكون وهو عقله عقل طفل كل اهتماماته اللعب واللهو ومن الذى كان يحكم الكون عندما مات الاله ع الصليب.

رابعا : من فضلكوا ردوا ع برهانى وامثلتى بتفنيد كل نقطة فيه وليس بكلام مرسل والسلام اريد اجابة تجعلنى افتنع


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

*كيف ان الله حل فى المسيح وكيف كان فى السماء فى نفس الوقت؟
نتكلم من الناحية العقلية بعيدا عن الايمان
اليس هذا طلبك ياواحد لاشريك لك
اوك
اذ قلنا ان الله غير قادر على الوجود فى السماء والمسيح واى مكان اخر فى نفس الوقت نكون بهذا قد سلمنا بمحدودية الله بل بمحدودية قدرتة وعلى هذا يكون محتاجا لمن يعاونة فى عمله(حاشا لله)
وان كنا نسلم بان الله لايحدة شىء وهو قادر على كل شىء
فمن السهل جدا ان نقتنع بانة حال فى شخص المسيح وموجود بالسماء وكل مكان بملء قدرتة الالهيه
فاذ قلنا ان الشمس كمثال مع فرق القياس
نجد انها ذات ينبعث منها ضوء وحرارة يملاءن فراغ شاسع جدا بحجم المجموعة الشمسيه
بل ان ضوء القمر وباقى كواكب المجموعة هو انعكاس لضوء وحرارة الشمس
اذا فذاتها موجودة واشعتها التى تحمل نفس جوهرها تخترق مسافات ومسافات عظيمة الطول والاتساع
فكم بالاولى هو الله
ان يكون موجودا بالسماء متجسدا فى المسيح 
هل نقول ان الله وقت ماكان يكلم موسى لايكلم ملائكة ولايسمع لاخرين فى ذات الوقت
وعلى هذا ياخى يكون امامك امرين
الاول ان تسلم بعدم محدوديه الله وقدرتة الا متناهية وفى هذة الحالة يكون ليس بالغريب ان يتحد لاهوتة بجسد المسيح ويكون بذات الوقت موجود بكل مكان
الثانى ان تسلم بمحدوديه الله ومحدودية قدرتة وبالتالى لايستطيع ان يكون لاهوتة متحدا بالمسيح وموجودا بمكان ما فى نفس الوقت اى انة يعجز عن العمل بكيانة باكثر من شىء بنفس الوقت
هذا ردى بطريقة عقلية بحتة بعيدا عن الايمان ولك الشكر​*


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> اللى دخل مش جزء بسيط
> اللى دخل هو ملء اللاهوت كله ومع ذلك لم تلاشى من الخارج
> 
> ​




اقنعنى ازاى : يعنى مثلا لو قلنا مولكا واقف بره المبنى  وبعدين دخل عشان يخلص مأمورية اذن هو بالداخل وليس هناك احد بالخارج لأن لو قولنا مولكا فى الداخل والخارج نفس الشخص فى نفس الوقت
حيكون مستحيل الا اذا كنا بنتكلم عن مولكا تانى ... صح


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> اولا : دى مش تفسيرات شخصية دى تساؤلات ارجو الاجابة عليها  وعدم التعلل والتهديد



لا تهديد ، إذا كنت لا تحترم القوانين فليس لك مكان فى المنتدى ، هذا أمر خارج النقاش ، النظام هو افضل وسيله للحوار !



> ومعلش اعذرنى انتا لما بتطلب منى انى مفسرش وإسال كأنك بتطلب منى انى اومن بالعقيدة كده وخلاص من غير ما افتنع بيها ..ازاى لازم الواحد يسأل مرة واتنين وتلاتة ومليون عشان يتأكد انه ع حق..



هذا ايضا من تجليات سوء فهمك للكلام مما يبشر بشرى سيئة بالكلام القادم ومدى إدراكك له

لم اقل اصلا آمن بأى شئ 
لم اقل لك آمن بدون ان تفهم ولكن قلت لك ان القسم هنا لا يوجد به مناقشات وخصوصا لما تكون بتألف من عندك 
لكن فى قسم الشبهات كله متاح

نكرر تانى وتالث

القسم هنا فقططططط هو اللى ممنوع فيه المناقشات لكن فى قسم الشبهات مسموح بها 



> ثانيا : مقبولة منك حكاية الاصلع اذا كانت ع سبيل الدعابة .


أكيد دعابة !



> ثالثا : كلامك يتناقد مع مثال الاستاذ عبد الملك فأنت تقول



لو لاحظت وركزت هاتلاقى انى لم اقل كلمة واحدة بل كلها ايات من الكتاب المقدس 
ركز !



> فاذا كان  فعلا روح يسوع هى روح الله الكاملة     قد حلت فى المسيح فمن الذى كان فى السماء عندما كان فى بطن امه السيدة مريم رضى الله عنها وكيف كان يحكم الكون وهو عقله عقل طفل كل اهتماماته اللعب واللهو ومن الذى كان يحكم الكون عندما مات الاله ع الصليب.



هذا ايضا لفهمك الخاطئ 
إذ انك تفترض انه طالما هو متجسد إذا هو محدود بالجسد 

فمن اين فهمت هذا الفهم الخاطئ !

اديك امثلة بعيدة عن المسيحية عشان تفهمها بشكل ابسط


دلوقتى هل لما انت بتستقبل اشارات التليفزيون اللى فى الجو وتشوفها على هيئة صوت وصورة

بتكون أخذتها من الجو ولم تعد فى الجو ؟؟

اتمنى ان نبدأ الحوار من هنا !​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> رابعا : من فضلكوا ردوا ع برهانى وامثلتى بتفنيد كل نقطة فيه وليس بكلام مرسل والسلام اريد اجابة تجعلنى افتنع



برهانك اية ؟؟؟

انا فندت لك كل كلمة لك وهى بدون برهان بل هو إزدواجية + عدم فهم + تفسيرات خاطئة !

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> اقنعنى ازاى : يعنى مثلا لو قلنا مولكا



غلط
وهو مولكا الله ؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

ارجو الرد على الأمثلة المعطاه​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> انت هنا فى منتدى مسيحى يحكمنا الكتاب المقدس
> 
> اما لو عايز منطقيا
> فسوف نختلف فى ابسط الأمور
> ...



بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه .. مش عايز اقولك انا مش موافق عشان ماتقولش عليا  هربت
بس انا لما بطلب عدم الاستهاد بالكتب المقدسة عشان محدش يستخدم كتابه حائط صد ونبقى عامليين زى سعيد صالح لما قال اعترضى بقا ع كلام ربنا ....  ولعلمك معظم المسيحيين اللى اسلموا والمسلمين اللى تنصروا اسلموا وتنصروا عشان فهموا الدين المقابل من   منطق خاص بيهم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه .. مش عايز اقولك انا مش موافق عشان ماتقولش عليا  هربت
> بس انا لما بطلب عدم الاستهاد بالكتب المقدسة عشان محدش يستخدم كتابه حائط صد ونبقى عامليين زى سعيد صالح لما قال اعترضى بقا ع كلام ربنا .... ولعلمك معظم المسيحيين اللى اسلموا والمسلمين اللى تنصروا اسلموا وتنصروا عشان فهموا الدين المقابل من منطق خاص بيهم .



انت بتسألنى عن ايمانى
وانا ايمانى من الكتاب المقدس ولا ينافى العقل ولا حتى يعرضه فى اى شئ

لكن انت تربيت على اشياء لن تقبل ان تتكلم فيها

طيب ماشى عشان تعرف انا بتكلم فى اية اصلا

انا هاسألك

انت كمسلم هل تؤمن ان الله يمكن ان يتجسد ام لا ؟؟​


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كيف ان الله حل فى المسيح وكيف كان فى السماء فى نفس الوقت؟
> نتكلم من الناحية العقلية بعيدا عن الايمان
> اليس هذا طلبك ياواحد لاشريك لك
> اوك
> ...



*ارجو رد واحد لاشريك لة على هذة المشاركة*


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لا تهديد ، إذا كنت لا تحترم القوانين فليس لك مكان فى المنتدى ، هذا أمر خارج النقاش ، النظام هو افضل وسيله للحوار !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ماشى نبدأ الحوار حضرتك بتقول ان اشارات التلفزيون فى الجو انا معاك ولكن هل حضرتك تستقبل جزء من الاشارة ام تستقبل الاشارة كلها ؟ تستقبل جزء منها ماينفعش تستقبلها كلها لانها حتكون فوق طاقة التليفزيون وحيعطل  وده معناه
  ان روح الله الكاملة لم تتخذ من المسيح مستقرا لها ع الارض وانما جزء منها التى هى الروح البشرية لتى نحيا بها.


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كيف ان الله حل فى المسيح وكيف كان فى السماء فى نفس الوقت؟
> نتكلم من الناحية العقلية بعيدا عن الايمان
> اليس هذا طلبك ياواحد لاشريك لك
> اوك
> ...



اولا انا مؤمن تمام الايمان بعدم محدودية الله سبحانه وتعالى ومتفق معاك تماما فى مثال الشمس واشعتها التى تمتد لتغطى مساحات شاسعة ... ولكن هل اشعة الشمس هى الشمس ذاتها ؟ طبعا لا والتوضيح الذى يصل الينا الارض هو اشعة الشمس ولكن اذا وصلت الشمس بذات نفسها سيكون الهلاك لنا ... نفس الموضوع روح المسيح هى روح بشرية "اشعة الشمس التى تصل الينا" .....


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> تستقبل جزء من الاشارة ام تستقبل الاشارة كلها ؟



كلها

ولكن مشلكتك ان عندك ان امتلاء الشئ هو نقيض عدم محدوديته

وانا ايضا اريد عدم التشتيت والتركيز على سؤالى


هل عندما تأخذ اشارة التليفزيون فى جهازك تخطفها من كل الجو ام لا ؟؟​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

انت كمسلم هل تؤمن ان الله يمكن ان يتجسد ام لا ؟؟
لا انا لا اومن بجواز تجسد الله وفى نفس الوقت اؤمن بعدم محدودية الله وانه موجود فى كل مكان ... وهذا يجعلنى اتسأل اذا كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا كان يأكل ويشرب .. اليس ليشبع حاجاته البشرية .... لو كان فعلا متحدا مع الله لكن لا شرب ولا اكل ولا نام حتى يكون دليل قاطع ع انه الله .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> ولكن هل اشعة الشمس هى الشمس ذاتها ؟ طبعا لا



من ناحية طبيعية اقول لك نعم

ومن ناحية عقلية اقول لك نعم ايضا لأن الشمس هى اصلا عبارة عن غازات وليست جسم صلب

من ناحية اللاهوت

فمن قال لك ان الآب هو الإبن ؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> لا انا لا اومن بجواز تجسد الله



ومن اين استمديت ايمانك هذا ؟؟​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

هل عندما تأخذ اشارة التليفزيون فى جهازك تخطفها من كل الجو ام لا ؟؟
نعم اخطفها من كل الجو ولكن لا استخدم الا جزء منها على شكل قناة اولى وتانية وتالتة اى تتجزأ لاجزاء اصغر منها وليست مساوية لها


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> لا انا لا اومن بجواز تجسد الله وفى نفس الوقت اؤمن بعدم محدودية الله وانه موجود فى كل مكان



التجسد لا ينافى عدم المحدودية على الإطلاق
فى اى مقياس​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> هل عندما تأخذ اشارة التليفزيون فى جهازك تخطفها من كل الجو ام لا ؟؟
> 
> نعم اخطفها من كل الجو ولكن لا استخدم الا جزء منها على شكل قناة اولى وتانية وتالتة اى تتجزأ لاجزاء اصغر منها وليست مساوية لها




هل يعنى هذا انى لو انا جارج وانت مشغل التليفزيون 
لو انا شغلته مش هالاقى صورة لأنك اخذتها من كل الجو ؟
​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> من ناحية طبيعية اقول لك نعم
> 
> ومن ناحية عقلية اقول لك نعم ايضا لأن الشمس هى اصلا عبارة عن غازات وليست جسم صلب
> 
> ...



*اولا : الشمس فعلا كرة غازية ولكن هل ما يصل الينا هو غازاتها طبعا لا الذى يصل الينا هو الحرارة الناتجة عن اشتعال الغازات ... يعنى هناك اصل "الغازات" وهناك رسول "الحرارة والضوء"
وبالتالى لايتساوى الاثنان .... لان مكانة الرسول ليست مكانة الملك.
*ثانيا : انا اعلم انكم تؤمنون ان الاب ليس الابن ولكن هم الله ...... وهذا ما يحيرنى كيف تؤمنون ان روح لله بالكامل حلت فى المسيح  اى انه اصبح الله ثم تقولو مختلفين .

ما يجعلنى اؤمن بالاسلام انه عقيدة سهلة وبسيطة الفهم ع العقل البشرى حتى ولو كان عقل لانسان بسيط جاهل عقيدة الفطرة لا يوجد شئ يجعلنى ارتبك فى فهمها اذا كنت وافد جديد اليها


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> ما يجعلنى اؤمن بالاسلام انه عقيدة سهلة وبسيطة الفهم ع العقل البشرى حتى ولو كان عقل لانسان بسيط جاهل عقيدة الفطرة لا يوجد شئ يجعلنى ارتبك فى فهمها اذا كنت وافد جديد اليها



لو تريد ان تتحدث فى الإسلاميات لأريك ان بها امور لاهوتية لا يتخيلها عقل 
انا موافق
وممكن ابدأ بالإستواء على العرش

بغض النظر عن ما قلته فى موضوع الشمس ندخل فى الكتاب المقدس



> انا اعلم انكم تؤمنون ان الاب ليس الابن ولكن هم الله ...... وهذا ما يحيرنى كيف تؤمنون ان روح لله بالكامل حلت فى المسيح اى انه اصبح الله ثم تقولو مختلفين .



ممكن تجاوب على سؤالى ؟؟

هل يعنى هذا انى لو انا جارج وانت مشغل التليفزيون 
لو انا شغلته مش هالاقى صورة لأنك اخذتها من كل الجو ؟

وسؤال إضافي
جيبت منين ان المسيح اصبح الله ؟؟
​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هل يعنى هذا انى لو انا جارج وانت مشغل التليفزيون
> لو انا شغلته مش هالاقى صورة لأنك اخذتها من كل الجو ؟
> ​



 .. لا طبعا حتلاقى صورة عندك لان انا مخطفتش كل الاشارة ... لم تحل الروح الكاملة فى الجسد وانما هو جزء منها وليس جزء منها بمعنى انا بنقص منها  لانها غير محدودة ... لو كانت الروح الكاملة حلت ف الجسد ساعتها بس كنت مش حتلاقى صورة عندك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

خلينا الأول فى المثال الى ان تفهمه عقليا وبعد كدة نخش على الحقيقى الإلهية



> .. لا طبعا حتلاقى صورة عندك لان انا مخطفتش كل الاشارة


امال ليه قلت



> نعم اخطفها من كل الجو


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> اولا انا مؤمن تمام الايمان بعدم محدودية الله سبحانه وتعالى ومتفق معاك تماما فى مثال الشمس واشعتها التى تمتد لتغطى مساحات شاسعة ... ولكن هل اشعة الشمس هى الشمس ذاتها ؟ طبعا لا والتوضيح الذى يصل الينا الارض هو اشعة الشمس ولكن اذا وصلت الشمس بذات نفسها سيكون الهلاك لنا ... نفس الموضوع روح المسيح هى روح بشرية "اشعة الشمس التى تصل الينا" .....



*حقا لايستطيع احد ان يقول المسيح ربا الا بالروح
وهؤلاء الذين اختارهم الرب
انت هنا لاتريد مطلقا حوار هادف ولا بناء بل ارى فقط انك تريد المجادلة للمجادلة
الملحد ايضا يستطيع ان يجادل ويعيب فى الذات الالهية
وانت تومن بعدم محدودية الله كلاما وليس حقا لانك اذ كنت تؤمن بها حقا عندها تستطيع ان تعلم ان الله يستطيع ان يتجسد ويعيش كانسان اذ انه هو خلق الانسان وكرمة
قولك ان عقيدتك بسيطة فارى ان العقيدة البوذية ابسط منها بل اكثر طهارة لانها لاتقوم على القتل والجنس وانما رقى التعليم الانسانى والاخلاق الفطرية السليمة*


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لو تريد ان تتحدث فى الإسلاميات لأريك ان بها امور لاهوتية لا يتخيلها عقل
> انا موافق
> وممكن ابدأ بالإستواء على العرش
> 
> ...



*اولا : معنى الاستواءعلى العرش ليس المعنى الدنيوى وهو ان يستوى الحاكم او الملك ع عرشه ويتقلد مقاليد الحكم .. هنا الله يقصد انه تجل وعلى  فوق كل شىء و على  كل شىء موجود فى الكون وانه الذى خلقه .... هذه معنى الاستواء ع العرش . 
*ثانيا : هو ايه الغلط اللى انا قلته فى موضوع الشمس اللى يخلى حضرتك تقول بعيدا عنه ومنكملش مناقشته ..
ثالثا : جبت المسيح هو الله من كلام حضرتك حضرتك معترض ع ايه اليس تؤمنون ان المسيح هو الله ..


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> خلينا الأول فى المثال الى ان تفهمه عقليا وبعد كدة نخش على الحقيقى الإلهية
> 
> امال ليه قلت
> ​



نعم انا قلت اخطفها او القطها لكن قولت اخطف او القط جزء منها فقط عشان كده قلت انها بتتجزأ ع قنوات  ولم اقل كلها ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> *اولا : معنى الاستواءعلى العرش ليس المعنى الدنيوى وهو ان يستوى الحاكم او الملك ع عرشه ويتقلد مقاليد الحكم .. هنا الله يقصد انه تجل وعلى فوق كل شىء و على كل شىء موجود فى الكون وانه الذى خلقه .... هذه معنى الاستواء ع العرش .



دليلك ؟



> ثالثا : جبت المسيح هو الله من كلام حضرتك حضرتك معترض ع ايه اليس تؤمنون ان المسيح هو الله ..



*السؤال مرة أخرى 


 جيبت منين ان المسيح اصبح الله ؟؟
*​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> نعم انا قلت اخطفها او القطها لكن قولت اخطف او القط جزء منها فقط عشان كده قلت انها بتتجزأ ع قنوات  ولم اقل كلها ...



اصبحت تهرب من الإجابة
انا لم اتكلم عن القنوات اصلا
انا بتكلم هل لما انت بتشغل التليفزيون بتسحب كل الإشارة من الجو ام لا ؟؟​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *حقا لايستطيع احد ان يقول المسيح ربا الا بالروح
> وهؤلاء الذين اختارهم الرب
> انت هنا لاتريد مطلقا حوار هادف ولا بناء بل ارى فقط انك تريد المجادلة للمجادلة
> الملحد ايضا يستطيع ان يجادل ويعيب فى الذات الالهية
> ...



اولا : حضرتك بتقول ان المسيح ربا بالروح اذا من الاولى ان تعبد مالك الروح وهو الله "الاب"
ولا تعبد بشر مستخدم ليها ...
ثانيا : اين اعبت فى الذات الالهية انا لا اقدر ان اعيب فى الذات الالهية سواء بعقيدتى او عندما اجادلك فى عقيدتك ولا اظن انه عندما اناقش معك الفروق بين ما اعبد وما تعبد هو عيب فى الذات الالهية .
ثالثا : لو ان الله تجسد وعاش فى جسد انسان فلما كان جنين فى بطن امه حيكون معناه ان الله خالق مريم هو جنين فى بطنها ولما كان طفل بعقل طفل يعنى هو بقى "استغفر الله العظيم" زيه ولما عذب ومات ع الصليب معنى الله عذب ومات  ....
رابعا :العقيدة البوذية ابسط من عقيدتى .. سيادتك كده بتخلط البوذية ديانة ليس لها اله 
وانا لما بقول انا عقيدتى بسيطة عشان الاتى :ربى هو الله واحد لا شريك له اختار واحدا من البشر ليكون رسوله وانزل اليه القرءان ليكون دستور للمسلمين ... 
خامسا : سيادتك لو قريت كويس فى عقيدتى حتلاقى كويس ان كل اوامر القتل والحرب كانت فقط اذا تم الاعتداء علينا يمعنى اذا هجم عليك عدو او اى شخص يريد ايذاءك نعم تصدى له ده المنطقى لكن اذا لم يهجم عليك فى هذه الحالة لاتستطيع ان تهجم عليه او تحاربه بل تستعد له فقط.
اما بالنسبة للجنس فاذا كان الاسلام فعلا دين يدعو للجنس مكانش اهل الغرب الللى بيسلموا كل سنة اسلموا لان هناك وكلنا عارفيين ان معاشرة الرجل والمراة لبعضهم بدون زواج اسهل من الذهاب للسوبر ماركت ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> اولا : حضرتك بتقول ان المسيح ربا بالروح اذا من الاولى ان تعبد مالك الروح وهو الله "الاب"
> ولا تعبد بشر مستخدم ليها ...



يا استاذ بلاش كلام فارغ 
اخر مرة اقول لك 
لا تفسر على مزاجك فانت حتى لم تفهم الكلام



> ثالثا : لو ان الله تجسد وعاش فى جسد انسان فلما كان جنين فى بطن امه حيكون معناه ان الله خالق مريم هو جنين فى بطنها ولما كان طفل بعقل طفل يعنى هو بقى "استغفر الله العظيم" زيه ولما عذب ومات ع الصليب معنى الله عذب ومات ....



هل تتحدث الآن فى التجسد ام ماذا ؟؟؟

ارجو التركيز فى المثال الذى اعطيتك اياه



> رابعا :العقيدة البوذية ابسط من عقيدتى .. سيادتك كده بتخلط البوذية ديانة ليس لها اله



ولا الإسلام كمان
بس البوذية ابسط من الإسلام كثيرا



> وانا لما بقول انا عقيدتى بسيطة عشان الاتى :ربى هو الله واحد لا شريك له اختار واحدا من البشر ليكون رسوله وانزل اليه القرءان ليكون دستور للمسلمين ...



ربك هذا لم يقل ولا مرة واحدة " انا الله " ومع ذلك انت تعبده

ربك هذا لا تعرف عنه كينونته وما هى 



> خامسا : سيادتك لو قريت كويس فى عقيدتى حتلاقى كويس ان كل اوامر القتل والحرب كانت فقط اذا تم الاعتداء علينا يمعنى اذا هجم عليك عدو او اى شخص يريد ايذاءك نعم تصدى له ده المنطقى لكن اذا لم يهجم عليك فى هذه الحالة لاتستطيع ان تهجم عليه او تحاربه بل تستعد له فقط.



هذا كذب وبهتان وتضليل

لو عايز تتكم فى الكلام دة اذهب الى القسم الاسلامى الذى لم تدخله 



> اما بالنسبة للجنس فاذا كان الاسلام فعلا دين يدعو للجنس مكانش اهل الغرب الللى بيسلموا كل سنة اسلموا لان هناك وكلنا عارفيين ان معاشرة الرجل والمراة لبعضهم بدون زواج اسهل من الذهاب للسوبر ماركت ...



الجنس يمثل 90% من الاسلام​


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (3 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> اصبحت تهرب من الإجابة
> انا لم اتكلم عن القنوات اصلا
> انا بتكلم هل لما انت بتشغل التليفزيون بتسحب كل الإشارة من الجو ام لا ؟؟​



لا يا فندم انا لا اتهرب من الاجابة ولكن من الممكن اننى لم اصغها بشكل اكثر وضوحا فعذرا 
اجابتى هى لا انا لا اصحبها كلها من الجو انما القطها -استخدمها-انتفع بها ولكن لو الاشارة كلها تجسدت فى تلفزيونى  فأنا بكل بساطة لو شيلت كوبس الكهربا يبقى قتلت الاشارة. ومن هنا لا اقتنع ان روح الله من الممكن ان تحل بجسد انسان ..


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*يغلق لحين المرجعة الكاملة للموضوع *
*لأنني أراه ينحدر الي الهدم لا للبناء*

*يغلق الي حين*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

